# I’m so upset



## bethh (Aug 3, 2018)

Last night I found our barred rock, Ethel, on the floor of the coop. She seemed okay and I didn’t notice anything wrong with her.  
This morning she was back in the floor, I’d put her on the roost last night. I could tell something was wrong.  I brought her into the yard and noticed goo on her back end.  I found a vet that could see her.  They recommended euthanizing because she had something neurological going on as well as watery diarrhea.  

Yesterday she laid a normal egg.  I really don’t know if there was anything abnormal with her.  We’ve been having excessive rain so I haven’t been outside with them.  

I requested a stool sample to see if there is anything going on that I need to be concerned about with everyone else.  I’m considering a necropsy. 

What should I be looking for?   What could be wrong and are the rest of my babies at risk. 

My heart is heavy.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 3, 2018)

Necropsy will give you more answers. Use you state lab though. Field necropsies for poultry are useless.


----------



## bethh (Aug 3, 2018)

I just found out she had a severe coccidia? Infection.  The doc isn’t recommending necropsy at this time.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 3, 2018)

I would go with that... if nothing came up then necropsy. Coccidia is a killer. 
You will need to cosult about treatment as I am sure you have her for laying eggs. Understand withdrawal etc.


----------



## bethh (Aug 3, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> I would go with that... if nothing came up then necropsy. Coccidia is a killer.
> You will need to cosult about treatment as I am sure you have her for laying eggs. Understand withdrawal etc.


The vet recommended Corid for everyone else.  I’m trying to find it now.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 3, 2018)

Sorry you lost your hen.


----------



## bethh (Aug 3, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Sorry you lost your hen.


Thank you


----------



## Baymule (Aug 3, 2018)

I am so sorry about your hen. I know you treasure your animals and she was a pet.


----------



## bethh (Aug 4, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I am so sorry about your hen. I know you treasure your animals and she was a pet.


Thank you.  I just want to make sure no one else gets it now.  It’s so gross outside right now from all the rain we’ve had even the coop floor is wet.


----------



## bethh (Aug 4, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> I would go with that... if nothing came up then necropsy. Coccidia is a killer.
> You will need to cosult about treatment as I am sure you have her for laying eggs. Understand withdrawal etc.


Thank you.  Everyone got their first dose last night.  What a pain but if it keeps everyone welll, that’s all that matters.


----------

